# New to Microskiff



## FlatsBoss (Aug 17, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Skinny_fly (Aug 28, 2015)

Welcome! I'm in Panama City, let me know if you ever want to meet up. I just started rebuilding an old gheenoe, the plan is to have it done by spring. Enjoy your new skiff!!!


----------



## EastCapeVantage (Dec 13, 2015)

I had a older skiff a few years back but now it got serious with the new one lol, kinda biased but prettiest skiff Ive seen in a long time. I fished west bay friday with a friend, taking turns poling and these fish were spooky. Really spooky. And not alot in numbers... kinda disappointed. But also spoiled as I fish louisiana mostly.


----------

